

Redhat send Data Portability group Cease and Desist letter - cbetta
http://www.cubicgarden.com/blojsom/blog/cubicgarden/design/2008/02/22/Redhat-send-Data-Portability-group-Cease-and-Desist-letter.html

======
bayareaguy
This seems silly, but perhaps Data Portability could change the colors so you
can easily see the merged d and p characters.

How different does a logo have to be to avoid trademark infringement?

